# Alaska trip pics (heavy)



## Scholl (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally having some time to post a few pics, more to come still. But the trip was amazing. At the beginning of the trip we went up to Denali and went all the way back into the park. 92.5 miles, it was an awesome bus ride. We saw a lot of bears, caribou, moose, and some sheep. We were able to see 90% of The mountain which was awesome. Then we made our way down to Seward and did a glacier tour which was neat, saw a lot of wild life there as well. The day after that we went on a fly out trip and caught silver salmon. That trip was once in a life time. The weather was perfect. The next day we went on a halibut trip and caught some nice fish, not big by any means but big enough for us. Then after that we did two days of salmon fishing on the kenai river. It took about an hour to get a four man limit of silver salmon, the fishing was unbelievable. I hope to go back again and do it again. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scholl (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great pics & awesome trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful country. Alaska is on my bucket list. Especially want to photograph a few grizzley's.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome place! You got lucky in getting view of Mt McKinley. It is usually obscured by clouds & fog.


----------

